

Show HN: Implementing the pull-and-zoom effect on mobile browsers - spaganotti
https://github.com/sandropaganotti/pull-and-zoom

======
wesleyk
Demo: [http://www.sandropaganotti.com/wp-
content/goodies/misc/tws/d...](http://www.sandropaganotti.com/wp-
content/goodies/misc/tws/demo.html)

------
BuildTheRobots
Talking about zoom and mobile devices, why does the HN comments section insist
on staying fixed width with Chrome/Android?

------
spacemanmatt
No scroll effect observed for Chrome or Safari on iPad.

